# Ohio River Buddy Trail July 8th



## shakeyheadkid (Jan 19, 2008)

Powhatten Point Ramp
7-3
entry $60.00 includes Big Bass
Hot dogs & pop after tourney


----------



## greendragon (Sep 20, 2007)

Sounds good I will be there.


----------



## willthethrill77 (Mar 21, 2007)

Big woody will be there

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bass285s (Jun 8, 2012)

Is there a web site where I can find out more about this Ohio River Buddy Trail? Or who can I contact? Thanks.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## shakeyheadkid (Jan 19, 2008)

try this....pages.suddenlink.net/ohioriverbuddytrail/
Trail Director Joe Mitchem 740-374-3463


----------



## Bass285s (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks for the info. I used to fish up that way some in the past, been a while since I've been up there. Im from down river.....Gallipolis pool.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## shakeyheadkid (Jan 19, 2008)

Team Polymer Services & Venom Pro Staff anglers Dustin Blair and Tony Brown won with a limit weighing 9.07 
The tournament drew 44 teams
Next tournament is out of Belpre in the Belleville pool, July 29 from 7-3


----------



## rivernut (Jun 4, 2009)

the next tournament is July 29th; not the 28th ; and it is at Belpre 7 am to 3 pm

is an open trail; everyone is welcome to be there; 1st place paid over $750.00 

and 8th was paid over $100.00 for their efforts. Best deal on the OHIO. With 

even more boats the payouts only get better.


----------

